# Opera and shuffle?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I listen to itunes a lot with classical music, and I was just wondering, since operas are fairly long, should I a: remove the few I have from shuffle all together b: make them one cd, and add grouping tags, or c: something else? I do not listen to opera all that often, but I do like to hear them now and again. So what do you do?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Operas sound really weird shuffled - you can get bits of disjointed recitative without an aria, or, in through composed opera, random chunks of music. Better just to keep any compilations or recitals you might have in your shuffle list.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I have multiple itunes libraries... Classical, opera, jazz, country/folk, rock n roll/ r&b, etc... Then I have a shuffle library with dupes from some of those libraries. I usually rip whole pieces as joined.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

No, I would'nt shuffle an Opera either - I group them into Disc's and listen to a Full Disc or sometimes an Act at a time


----------

